

Facebook app Pipe launches, lets you send files up to 1GB in real time  - bhughes
http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/29/3049579/pipe-invite-facebook-file-sharing

======
mikecane
After having a FB page for ages and never using it, I took up the offer for
Pipe and actually signed in and tried it. This could be the AllPeers that
never gained traction. If I still knew someone in the UK who ripped TV shows,
I'd use it for that. That's what I used AllPeers for. Expect FB to be cited as
the new hotbed of piracy.

